# Setting Up a Quarratine/Hospital Tank



## shannnak (Dec 14, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

I've read people's recommendations that froggers have a sterile tank where they can put sick frogs. Does anyone have any thoughts about setting one up? 

Sorry if there is already a thread on this. I did a search, but as I've mentioned, it's not my best skill.

Thanks!
Shannan


----------



## SusannahJoy (Jul 3, 2006)

whenever you get a new frog that's going to go into a tank that already has frogs, or a frog gets sick, you need to quarantine it. The little plastic "critter cages" that you can get at any petstore work great, or you can buy a little 7.5 or 10 gallon tank if you want. These should be set up really simply, with something like sphagnum on the bottom, a water dish, a hiding spot, and a plant. Actually, you don't even really need the sphagnum, it just helps keep things damp. Paper towels can work as well. The idea is so you can watch the animal closely and see if it devolps and sign of illness, you can moniter it's eating habits, it's, um, bowel movements, and any other signs or health or lack thereof.


----------



## fishmommy (Dec 23, 2006)

I have seen recommendations for just a damp paper towel substrate and a cocohut or other simple shelter for a hospital tank.


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

> Isolation containers can easily be constructed from a small Sterilite container or deli cup, lined with moist paper towels. Paper towels serve the dual purpose of both a neutral substrate as well as allowing for the easy collection of a fecal sample (to be submitted to the vet for analysis). The isolation container should also contain cover to offer security for the frog. Crumpled paper towels or disposable containers with doors cut into them serve the purpose well. If using more conventional hides (i.e. cocohuts), make sure to discard or completely disinfect after use. Keep the isolation container in a place where the temperature will be within the recommended range for the particular species, typically mid-70s (º F).


From the Emergency Supportive Care Sheet


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

The damp paper towel substrate for a quarantine tank is convenient because you can monitor the feces and collect samples for parasite evaluations. You can also count the food insects you dump in there, and keep track of what is eaten rather efficiently. On the other hand, a tank with a substrate bottom such as sphagnum, might be less stressful to a sick or merely intimidated frog that isn't thriving. In any event, a quarantine tank should have some cuttings of plants such as pothos, or something with leaves the frogs can hide under and feel comfortable with, without being able to bury themselves under anything that isn't easily obvious. It's not "sterile," by the way. It's just clean and separate from the others.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

This is a back thread linked to in the Beginner Stickys at the top of this page. I recall it being a pretty good thread:
http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=13355


----------

